# shampoo



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a big bottle of top paw whitening and brightening shampoo. I was wondering if this would hurt to use on black pup? Will it dry it or make it lighter?


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

No. "Whitening and brightening" is safe for dark dogs. This will not strip the color and will merely clean the hair and make it shiney. On the other hand, I have a bottle of #1 All-Systems White Lightning shampoo that clearly says to only use on white or light colored dogs and only leave on a maxumum of 2 minutes! I dilute that.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Any whitening/brightening shampoo is going to be harsher than regular shampoo. I would follow up with a nice conditioner to keep the skin and coat supple.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I will probably just get rid of it then, if it is harsh. Just didnt know. Thanks


----------

